# Fluctuating Liquid line Pressure



## Ajax (Jul 30, 2016)

I recently changed out a R-22 system with a 410a system. (Coil and Condenser) I left the original lineset, but flushed and pumped down to 180 microns. The condenser is a Bryant 13 SEER and the Coil is a Horizontal Bryant coil, which is has a TXV and is approx 2 feet below the condenser. I cannot get the Subcooling dialed in, as the head pressure fluctuates between 280 and 410. I thought maybe there were uncondensables, so I recovered refrigerant, pumped down and recharged with fresh 410a. The head pressure still fluctuates, but the compressor does sound better. I'm at a bit of a loss. I'm thinking maybe undersized suction line, or bad txv. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rcherry (Jul 31, 2016)

I would say you have non cond.still in unit possibly a leak.Purge with nitrogen pressure test evacuate change filter drier and charge.Let me know how it goes please.


----------



## seabeeken123 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm having the same problem an existing R-22 unit and new condensing unit that takes 407C. 
Purged with nitrogen, flushed and sucked it into a deep vacuum. Head pressure going from 170 to 350 and back again. Nutty situation. Gotta be non condensables but can't understand how. 
Good luck with that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seabeeken123 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ajax said:


> I recently changed out a R-22 system with a 410a system. (Coil and Condenser) I left the original lineset, but flushed and pumped down to 180 microns. The condenser is a Bryant 13 SEER and the Coil is a Horizontal Bryant coil, which is has a TXV and is approx 2 feet below the condenser. I cannot get the Subcooling dialed in, as the head pressure fluctuates between 280 and 410. I thought maybe there were uncondensables, so I recovered refrigerant, pumped down and recharged with fresh 410a. The head pressure still fluctuates, but the compressor does sound better. I'm at a bit of a loss. I'm thinking maybe undersized suction line, or bad txv. Any thoughts?




Just wondering why you went with 410A rather than a more R-22 compatible refrigerant line 407C.
Pressures using 410A are huge compared to R-22
Sorry. Just noticed you replaced both coils. My bad. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

